# what the.... yellow river



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Was feeling pretty down today and was in a funk, decided a quick river trip was in order. Hit the river at about 6pm and was hoping to catch my first bream on the fly rod. Went to a few different areas that looked good to my untrained eye, no luck. Eventually found a spot with the little turds popping the surface and got me one! About this time I heard a whale jump out of the water, do a flip, and splash back down. WTF! Scared the crap out of me. Eventually caught a glimpse of another one of those things jumping and just saw huge scales before the splash, what is that? Huge gar I guess?

Beautiful evening on the river, one bluegill, no pictures but I ate it!!


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

River sturgeon. They jump on the upper escambia river all the summer long. See them all the time. Some of them are pretty big.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.aol.com/article/2015/06/04/leaping-sturgeon-knocks-florida-teen-unconscious/21191321/
http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/profiles/saltwater/gulf-sturgeon/


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, very cool. Certainly can give you a startle when there ain't another sound around.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Mullet!!
Lol


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Mullet!!
> Lol


Tyrannosaurus mullet


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Only sturgeon I have seen was on yellow river. Every time I drive 87 I look up river( I no shame on me for taking my eyes off the road) and one time saw one clear as day jump out of the water was very cool


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

They've been a lot of people hurt by jumping sturgeon. I can't remember exactly what river though, I want to say it was the Swannee river.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The Swanee is infested with them. A few years ago a woman was killed by a jumping sturgeon and there have been injuries. Here on the Choctawhatchee they are all up and down the river but primarily in the Cowford/Ebro area where they spawn. Couple of years ago buddy and I almost got nailed by one. It missed the boat by a foot. Scared the heck out of us as we were running pretty fast at the time.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Shoal is full of them and they make their way to Yellow. I see them a handful of times a year. Pretty awesome creatures.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> The Swanee is infested with them. A few years ago a woman was killed by a jumping sturgeon and there have been injuries. Here on the Choctawhatchee they are all up and down the river but primarily in the Cowford/Ebro area where they spawn. Couple of years ago buddy and I almost got nailed by one. It missed the boat by a foot. Scared the heck out of us as we were running pretty fast at the time.



I actually seen one jump at Cowford as I was driving over the Hwy 20 bridge about 3 weeks ago. Couldn't help but think of what those chances were.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If you saw a glimmer or flash of scales....it was a gar. Both sturgeon and gar will scare the mess outta ya when they do their acrobatics in the air!!!:thumbsup:


----------

